# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Choroba układowa z postępującym zniszczeniem stawów?

## urtica

W tej chwili szukam wszelkich skojarzeń, pomysłów... może to coś zasugeruje lekarzom. Szukam pomocy od kilku dobrych lat i wciąż jest ona doraźna, wyrywkowo zaradzając pojedynczym problemom. Nikt nie potrafi dopasować elementów układanki...  

Problemy ze stawami zaczęły się w gimnazjum (obecnie mam 25 lat), od "strzelania w kolanach". Z czasem pojawił się ból, coraz mocniejszy z biegiem lat, drobne kontuzje bez powodu, niestabilność, chondromalacja rzepki, rozluźnienie więzadeł, uszkodzenia całego aparatu kolana (teoretycznie wskazujące na wyczynowe uprawianie sporu, jednak żadnego nie uprawiałam, nie miałam wypadku na nartach itd.). Z czasem objawy zaczęły się we wszystkich stawach organizmu, w kończynach dolnych są najdalej posunięte. Obecnie sytuacja zaczyna się robić dramatyczna, ból jest zróżnicowany, w niektóre dni uniemożliwia chodzenie. Stawy (zwłaszcza kolanowe) są luźne, wyginają się na boki, do tyłu i przodu przy chodzeniu, powodując upadki, uszkodzenia i nowy ból. Ten bywa ostry, napadowy, ciągły jak pieczenie, kłujący... W całym właściwie stawie. Mam ogromne trudnosci z wejściem po schodach, o zrobieniu przysiadu nie ma mowy.. 
Lekarze potwierdzają objawy, nie mają pomysłu co do przyczyny, przepisują coraz mocniejsze środki przeciwbólowe i ortezy, żebym mogła się w ogóle poruszać. PRzeraża mnie natomiast tempo, w jakim to wszystko postępuje.... 

Czy komuś kojarzy się ten opis z jakąkolwiek chorobą? 

Dodam, że z innych układów mam objaw Raynauda, stan podgorączkowy prawie stale, problemy z ciśnieniem (zwykle niskim, czasem znowu bardzo wysokim), zawsze za szybkie tętno, arytmię, tachykardię, wypadanie płatka zastawki mitralnej, astmę, refluks żołądkowo-przełykowy, bliżej nieokreslone problemy z jelitami (okresowe zaburzenia trawienia, napady bólowe po kilka-kilkanaście dni, bez związku z dietą), kiepski wynik EEG oraz zawroty i silne  bóle głowy , bez wyjaśnionych przyczyn, stany zapalne skóry, które nie chcą się leczyć i ciągle wracają w postaci trudno gojących się obrzęków i ran.... 
Nie wiem czy te objawy mają związek z chorobą stawów, ale podaję na wszelki wypadek.

----------


## Kenszil

Mialas robiona tomografie i rezonans?

----------


## TomaszK

Powiedz w pierwszej kolejności jakie miałaś przeprowadzone badania.

----------


## urtica

Miałam rezonans głowy po tym, jak wyszło kiepskie EEG i w trybie natychmiastowym skierowano mnie na oddział neurologiczny z podejrzeniem guza mózgu. Poza lekką dysproporcją półkul i torbielą szyszynki nic nie wykazało. 
Rezonans kręgosłupa szyjnego pokazał uszkodzenia tarcz międzykręgowych i kilka innych drobniejszych uszkodzeń, na widok których lekarz zapytał czy miałam wypadek samochodowy (nie miałam). 
Rezonans miednicy (przy okazji nowotworu jajnika, niezłośliwego na szczęście) przy okazji ujawnił zniszczenie powierzchni stawów biodrowych i odc. lędźwiowego kręgosłupa podobne jak w szyjnym  (ale to bez opisu, znajomy lekarz przeglądał płytę ze zdjęciami i sam szukał). 
Rezonans kolana (3 lata temu, kiedy było znacznie lepiej niż teraz): wolny płyn w stawie oraz śródstawowo, łąkotka przyśrodkowa ze zmianami pourazowymi, ACL o podwyższonych sygnałach, widoczne cechy podwichnięcia rzepki, cechy chondromalacji. 

Poza tym z badań: 
EEG i dobowe EEG, za każdym razem obraz typowy dla guza mózgu/padaczki o ostrym przebiegu. Lekarz stwierdził, że widocznie "taka moja uroda". 
Holter ciśnieniowy: dobowe wahania ciśnienia od ok. 80/40 - 190/140,  holter EKG: liczne epizody przedwczesnych pobudzeń nadkomorowych (600/dobę) i komorowych (350), epizody tachykardii (135/dobę), 
Kapilaroskopia: objaw Raynauda, 
liczne RTG - bez zmian w układzie kostnym, 
Doppler: serce prawidłowe, wypadanie płatka zastawki mitralnej, fala zwrotna, 
panendoskopia: żołądek o wzmożonej motoryce, nieszczelny wpust, refluks. 
testy na boreliozę: ujemne
wyniki badań krwi: różnie, zwykle odpowiadają aktualnym objawom chorobowym, kiedy dzieje się coś bardziej "niezwykłego", ale poza tymi okresami są w normie. 

Poza tym zwykle trafiam na badania do ortopedów (chyba z 8 mnie oglądało przez te lata) i wszyscy stwierdzają jedno - że tak zniszczonych stawów u tak młodej osoby nie widzieli. I gdyby to dotyczyło jednego kolana, to można operować, ale wszystkich stawów - nie ma szans. Przepisują leki przeciwbólowe, kiedy pytam o przyczyny - "to nie ich zakres". 

Co jakiś czas trafiam do lekarza z objawami, których nie potrafi do niczego przyporządkować - podwyższona temperatura, biegunki albo mdłości, zawroty głowy i utraty przytomności, zaburzenia równowagi, zaburzenia termiczne (to często, jest mi obsesyjnie zimno wszędzie, potrafię napełnić wannę gorącą wodą i nie mieć tego świadomości, bo nie czuję ciepła, ale potem widzę po zaczerwienionej mocno skórze, że coś jest nie tak), siniaki i krwiaki pojawiające się bez powodu (kilka razy byłam kierowana na badania z podejrzeniem białaczki), potrafię mieć na jednej łydce ponad 25 siniaków w ciągu jednej nocy...  Często mam powiększone węzły. Zdarzyło mi się z rzekomego zapalenia węzłów przejść przez szpital zakaźny, by wylądować na internie, potem na hematologii, bo znikneły mi prawie wszystkie leukocyty.... Lekarze nie wiedzieli co robić, przygotowali mnie do biopsji szpiku... i wszystko zniknęło. 
Generalnie choruję bardzo często. Od sierpnia kaszlę stale, mam temp. ok 37,5, coraz większe problemy z chodzeniem (mieszkam na 3-cim piętrze i wejscie na górę stanowi wyczyn ekstremalny...). 
Tyle.... Wiem, że brzmi absurdalnie z racji nagromadzenia wszystkiego i właściwie niczego.


edit: przypomniało mi się- zdarzają mi się objawy bólowe jak w zapaleniu żył głębokich nóg; próbowałam kilka razy zacząć biegać (objaw mojego uporu,żeby "sobie udowodnić") i za każdym razem lądowałam u lekarza z zapaleniem nerwu w nodze, na zastrzykach i o kulach przez tydzień. Bez wyjaśnionego powodu...

----------


## TomaszK

ASO, OB, CRP, ANA1, ANA2, ACCP, Odczyn Waalera-Rosego,  takie badania miałaś robione? jak możesz prześlij RTG. I jak z Twoim miesiączkowaniem są jakieś zaburzenia, nieregularność? i jak wzrok ?

----------


## Kenszil

czy ktoś w twojej rodzinie miał podobne problemy?

----------


## Kenszil

Masz jeszcze problemy z nerkami? Jakie dokładnie leki przeciwbólowe zażywasz?

----------


## TomaszK

Czy była w końcu biopsja?

----------


## TomaszK

Szpiczak mnogi. 95%objawów pasuje. Koniecznie zrób badania.
CRP + Mocz

----------


## urtica

Kolejno: 
ASO miałam robione po skierowaniu do reumatologa, wyszło ok, pani doktor stwierdziła, że nie mam problemów reumatologicznych, skoro wynik ok, poza tym jestem młoda, więc nie ma co szukać w tym zakresie.  Pozostałych badań nie. CRP pryz okazji ostrzejszych stanów chorobowych, ale wtedy, logicznie, było nieprawidłowe.

Biopsji nie miałam, bo leukocytów zaczęło przybywać po 4 dniach, wypisali mnie do domu, gdzie przez tydzień dostawałam antybiotyki w kroplówce (znajoma jest pielęgniarką) i tyle.

Miesiączkuję regularnie, chociaż boleśnie od czasu operacji (usunięcia potworniaka). 
Z nerkami raczej nie mam problemu, jakiś miesiąc temu ból i wzmożoną produkcję moczu, sama poszłam do lekarza po skierowanie na badania moczu, ale wyniki były w porządku. 

Wzrok mam doskonały. W rodzinie mama ma prawdopodobnie RZS (nie leczy się), ale objawy zupełnie inne od moich. 

Z leków przeciwbólowych: ketonal forte lub duo, mydocalm, zaldiar, efferalgan z kodeiną (na bóle menstruacyjne), ostatnio ortopeda przepisał tramadol, ale nie mam odwagi brać, często jeżdżę samochodem. 

(A, rtg większości nie posiadam, bo były robione np. w warunkach ostrego dyżuru i nie wydano mi zdjęć, orzeczono tylko, żę są bez zmian. Kręgosłup szyjny zostal u lekarza rodiznnego. Oglądało te zdjęcia naprawdę kilku specjalistów i nie widzieli niczego niepokojącego w obrębie kośćca... )

Szpiczak? Ja nie widzę u siebie jego objawów... Powinnam mieć złą morfologię, prawda? Poza tym nie mam bólu kości jako takich, tylko stawów.

----------


## Kenszil

Szpiczak jest rzeczywiście niezłą diagnozą,opisuje większości twoich problemów.Proponuje wykonać badania zlecone przez kolegę i wtedy przekonamy się czy się mylimy.

----------


## TomaszK

Przy szpiczaku nie zawsze jest zła morfologia. Proponuję zrobić badania

----------


## urtica

Napisałam już, że niedawno badałam mocz i wyniki były dobre. Crp przy poprzednich badaniach, po leczeniu też ok.

----------


## TomaszK

a wogóle w kierunku RZS badałaś się? aCCP robiłaś?

----------


## urtica

Nie jestem pewna, bo niestety poradnie szpitalne nie wydają pacjentom wyników. W każdym razie dwóch reumatologów ( i inni lekarze) wykluczyli RZS, zwłaszcza, że objawy tak naprawdę nie pasują. Nie ma żadnej sztywności, zmian w kośćcu, zniekształceń stawów, jest za to postępujące ich "rozluźnienie" i degradacja trących o siebie powierzchni.. 


Dzisiaj jest jeden z takich dni, kiedy czuję się fatalnie, właściwie nie wiedząc czemu. Zaostrzyły się obawy astmy i bólowe w kolanach, serce kołacze, kręci się w głowie i jestem tak słaba, że nie mogę się podnieść z pozycji leżącej np. pół godziny.

----------


## TomaszK

a Seronegatywne zapalenie stawów? Wydaje mi się że podstawą było by zrobienie aCCP.

----------


## urtica

to badanie można zrobić samemu, odpłatnie? 

Z lekarzami jest w moim przypadku ten problem, że idę do reumatologa, on patrzy i mówi, że nie mam typowych objawów RZS, więc to nie jego działka i kieruje do ortopedy. Ortopeda ogląda, mówi, że są uszkodzenia, ale czemu nie wie, bo to nie jego działka i mam iść do reumatologa. 
Idę do neurologa, on mówi, że objawy są z pewnością kardiologiczne, kardiolog, że neurologiczne, więc neurolog kieruje do laryngologa, ten do kardiologa... Przestałam się w to bawić. Nikt nie patrzy całościowo, każdy na swój kawałeczek i koniec.

----------


## TomaszK

Posłuchaj, jest prawdopodobieństwo RZS lub seronegatywnego, z tego względu że chorował ktoś w rodzinie. nie wiem dokładnie czy można odpłatnie zrobić to badanie, może uda mi się dowiedzieć, ale dobrze by było jakbyś poszła do lekarza reumatologa i poprosiła o te badania. Lekarze też się mylą, badania, które moim zdaniem powinnaś zrobić to morfologia+ AspAT, ALAT ponowienie OB i CRP, aCCP, ANA1, odczyn Waalera-Rosego, ASO, Latex. To proponowane przeze mnie badania. Chodzi o to żeby nawet powtórzyć jeżeli były robione. Jeśli wyniki będą w pożądku, pomyślimy o czym innym. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## urtica

Tak, ale do reumatologa potrzebuję skierowania. Zakładając, że dostanę je od lekarza pierwszego kontaktu (który  patrzy z niedowierzaniem kompletnym na moje niestworzone historie) to i tak poczekam kilka miesięcy na termin wizyty... Ale spróbuję. 

Próbuję natomiast dostać się na wizytę do podobno bardzo dobrego diagnosty zajmującego się autoimmuno. Mam dzwonić dziś po 18 i żyję nadzieją, że zgodzi się mnie przyjąć.

----------


## TomaszK

rozumiem, jesli Twój lekarz pierwszego kontaktu napisze "PILNE" to będzie o wiele szybciej.

----------


## urtica

Ostatnim razem, kiedy napisał "pilne" na skierowaniu na chirurgię urazową, bo miałam podejrzenie pęknięcia kości w stopie, pani w rejestracji wyznaczyła termin za 3 tygodnie  :Smile: . 
I jeszcze, żeby mój lekarz widział potrzebę wpisywania tego 'pilnie'. Teoretycznie już byłam w tym kierunku badana. Ale spróbuję  :Smile:

----------


## TomaszK

teoretycznie nie znaczy praktycznie. warto spróbować.

----------


## urtica

Byłam dzisiaj u profesora, który podobno jest najlepszym specjalistą w zakresie chorób autoimmunologicznych w okolicy. 
Podłamała mnie ta wizyta, bo uznał, że jego zdaniem nie jest to autoimmuno i wysłałby mnie do ortopedy. Tylko, że mnie badało ostatnio z 10 ortopedów i wszyscy twierdzili, że to nie jest ich działka, bo trzeba znaleźć przyczynę tak sa i zybkiego pogarszania się stanu stawów...  Błędne koło. Ortopedzi odsyłają do internistów, interniści do ortopedów, ale diagnozowania nikt się nie podejmie.. 
Ostatecznie dał mi skierowanie na testy ANA, antyCCP i CRP, ale tak chyba "dla świętego spokoju", żebym sobie poszła. 
Kolejna ścieżka okazała się ślepa...

----------


## TomaszK

No tak badania w kierunki RZS, u onkologa byłaś kiedykolwiek?

----------


## urtica

Nie. I wygląda na to, że nie ma takiej potrzeby, bo wg lekarza z wczoraj nie choruję na żadną konkretną chorobę. Jego zdaniem problemy z sercem mam z powodu wad budowy serca, neurologiczne z innego (trzeba wyjaśnić u neurologa), gastrologiczne z nerwów i stresu (których nie mam), ze skórą bo tak, astma jest oddzielnym problemem, nie wiedział tylko skąd takie uszkodzenia w kręgosłupie i stawach. Ale z tym mam iść do ortopedy, niech oni się martwią...  
Niby czego miałabym szukać u onkologa po takiej diagnozie?

----------


## TomaszK

jeśli chodzi po postępujące wyniszczenie stawów, to są nowotwory, które mogły by tak o sobie dać znać. ortopeda była by dobrym wyjściem. nic się nie zmieniło?

----------


## TomaszK

słyszałaś o chorobach takich jak Alkaptonuria, artroza i artropatia?

----------


## urtica

No świetnie, że ortopeda. Tylko mnie badało kilkunastu i oni wszyscy mówią to samo - że zniszczenia są duże, szybko się powiększają i nie ma sensu nic robić, dopóki nie poznają przyczyny. A to już "nie ich działka", bo to zapewne "jakaś choroba układowa". Tłumaczą mi za każdym razem, że oni leczą urazy, wady postawy i takie rzeczy, ale nie leczą chorób całego organizmu, a tym bardziej ich nie diagnozują... I że gdybym miała wypadek na nartach i coś naderwała, to by to zoperowali i już. A skoro "cała się rozsypuję", to oni nie mają pojęcia co łapać i włąściwie to boją się ruszać... 

Alkaptonuria - mocz nie pasuje. A artroza to właściwie opis zniszczeń, więc można powiedzieć, ze mam...

----------


## TomaszK

w Alkaptonurii ciemne zabarwienie moczu nie zawsze występuje, czasem także może występować ciemne zabarwienie skóry, w niektórych miejscach. Jeśli będziesz u ortopedy to powiedz mu o tych dwóch chorobach, może on się wypowie na ten temat. Na kiedy masz termin do ortopedy?

----------


## urtica

Nie mam terminu do ortopedy, badało mnie już tylu, że nie ma sensu iść do kolejnego, i tak nie dostanę kolejnego skierowania, a na prywatnych wydałam już tyle pieniędzy, że szkoda mówić...  
Ortopedzi nie chcą mnie diagnozować, bo to "nie ich działka". I wychodzi na to, że po prostu muszę się pogodzić z tym, że jest, jak jest  :Frown:

----------


## TomaszK

wysłałem PW

----------

